# ""       ?

## yarko1983

? 
           .    :     ,        .                .       .           .   
 
1.  ,         ,     .        ,  ,      ,         . 
2. .               ,        . 
3.         . ,     .        ,        . 
4.        ,     ,            .      . 
5.      ,   .  ,          . 
 
 
1.     , ,   .    ,   .       . 
2.          ,     . 
3.      ,   .           . 
4.       -   . 
    ,    .            ,     .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

*yarko1983*,
...

----------


## infospacer

> *yarko1983*,
> ...  https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/i...v5U-9sYOZtNW2j

  ,           -    ...  
      ?

----------


## laithemmer

> ,      ,         .

  ,     -  !    , 㳺  !   

> .               ,        .

     ,       ?  ,  , !   

> . ,     .        ,        .

    ,         .      ,   -.  .    

> ,  **  ,            .      .

  ,    ?  

> ,  ** . * ,    *      .

  , ,    !   

> 1.     , ,   .

      ?   ?        )  

> ,     .

       ?        ))))   

> ,   .           .

    ,       ²    ?   

> -

     (   :)  -       ?        ))))

----------


## alexx76

*laithemmer*,    ?)

----------


## laithemmer

*alexx76*,    ,   ,    ,             )) 
..    "  " :)

----------


## alexx76

> *alexx76*,    ,   ,    ,             )) 
> ..    "  " :)

  0..       ..      ..
  )))

----------


## Karen

?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,

  ...,      ,     

> 

  ...    -  ,   , !!!     ...   !!! ...""??? ?    

> ...

  ...   , -    ...      - ,       -    ,  ...     ,    ... ,  , -  ... ,      ,        

> ?

  ... - .   ,   ,  ,     ...   !!!   ""

----------


## Condor

> ...    -  ,   , !!!     ...   !!! ...""??? ?

           ,   ?

----------


## infospacer

> ,   ?

  ...  
,         ,  ,    !    

> - ,       -    ,  ...     ,    ... ,  , -  ... ,      ,

     -        "  ". 
               - , : -  ...

----------


## andy

> - , : -  ...

  --!

----------


## Karen

> --!

   *andy*,     !

----------


## infospacer

> --!

   

> *andy*,     !

     -    .    ,  -   !

----------


## laithemmer

> -    .

  ,    -   ))

----------


## 23q

*laithemmer*,    .

----------


## laithemmer

*23q*,  ?    ...

----------


## 23q

> ...   , -    ...      - ,       -    ,  ...     ,    ... ,  , -  ...

    . .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> . .

  ...  **,  .

----------


## alexx76

.. ))

----------


## 23q

?  ?  -     .

----------


## infospacer

> .. ))

----------


## yarko1983

> ,           -    ...  
>       ?

                   .     *Jedi_Lee*,    .. 
   Jedi_Lee,   ...   

> ?  ?  -     .

  *Jedi_Lee*,   ...

----------


## Enter

> ...

     :
-  ...       !
- ,      -      
  !
   " " -   ?
-  !!!
- ?
-       -   !!!
  "  " -   ?
- -!
- ?
-   -      -   !!!
    -       ???
-     !!!
- ?
-       ?

----------


## les

> - , : -  ...

    ,  ?     .
 !
     " "  .   "",  ,       -  .
 .     .

----------


## 23q

> ""
>       ?

----------


## infospacer

> ,  ?     .
>  !
>      " "  .   "",  ,       -  .
>  .     .

   

> 

  , ,    ,  ,     ,     ? 
, -,  ,   ,   .         -      (      ,       ).
-,     " ",   " ",        (   :    ,    , ,    -;   ""  ""   ,         ""). 
  -      !  ,  -...

----------


## les

> , -,  ,   ,   .         -      (      ,       ).
> -,     " ",   " ",        (   :    ,    , ,    -;   ""  ""   ,         "").
>   -      !  ,  -...

    ,  ,   .
  ,   ( )  ,     :
"    ,    -   ".

----------


## infospacer

> ,  ,   .

  **:        '? ,    ... 
             ,      ,

----------


## Karen

**:    ,     ,       !

----------


## Victorious

**:    *Karen*,  ,

----------


## Karen

> **:    *Karen*,  ,

  **:    ֳ     ...
       ...

----------


## 23q

.    ?        ,     .   ,    .

----------


## alexx76

> , ,    ,  ,     ,     ? 
> , -,  ,   ,   .         -      (      ,       ).
> -,     " ",   " ",        (   :    ,    , ,    -;   ""  ""   ,         ""). 
>   -      !  ,  -...

         ))
 )

----------


## infospacer

> ))
>  )

  **:     

> -      !  ,  -...

----------


## les

> ,     ,       !

  Ƴ ,     ,   .   :  

> *ֳ *    ...

  - .      ,     .   

> .    ?        ,     .   ,    .

  ,  ,       ,    -   ?

----------


## Karen

> -      !  ,  -...

      ?   ?   

> , ,    ,  ,     ,     ?

----------


## alexx76

..         ..       ))

----------


## Karen

> ..         ..       ))

    ,     ?          .

----------


## Victorious

*Karen*,   ,    )
     :     ,  " - ,   - ,    ".

----------


## alexx76

> ,     ?          .

         ..      )))

----------


## Karen

> Karen,   ,    )

   !   !   

> ..      )))

       ,     ,       .

----------


## infospacer

> ?   ?

  **:    ,  .    ?      ,    ,  ,      ...

----------


## 23q

> Ƴ ,     ,   .   : 
> - .      ,     .  
> ,  ,       ,    -   ?

    "     "      .   .           ,   .

----------


## Karen

> ,   .

----------


## 23q

*Karen*, ????       .   

> 

  ?   ?

----------


## Karen

> *Karen*, ????    !      !      !      !

     *23q*, .  ,     !

----------


## alexx76

..  ))

----------


## Karen

> ...

    .

----------


## les

> "     "      .   .           ,   .

      ,       :
"     "     ,    ?
,                .

----------


## alexx76

> .

                )))         ))   

> ,       :
> "     "     ,    ?
> ,                .

                  ..

----------


## 23q

> 

   ,   .
     ,     .        -    ,    -     .           ,      .   .

----------


## nickeler

)   ,     ,   -, ,  ... ...
      "-"   .   -    . 
  -  ,   - . 
  "--"           . 
     -   ? ? ? ?...         ,    )))   

> ,   ?

  ))

----------


## Victorious

> ,          ....

     .
   ,    !
  ...     ...

----------


## nickeler

> ...

    ? )))))

----------


## Sky

"  ,     ". ֳ,   ?

----------


## RAMM

> "  ,     ". ֳ,   ?

     .

----------


## Karen

!   !  
   ,    !

----------


## RAMM

> !   !
>    ,    !

    ?

----------


## Karen

> ?

    !

----------


## RAMM

,       .

----------


## 23q

*Karen*,   -   .

----------


## Tiramisu

> "     "      .

    ,      ).

----------


## Jedi_Lee

-,    
      3,14,
  3,14    . 
    3,14  ,
  3,14    .
  3,14    ,
       ... 
   ,   ,
     ,  , -
 ,   - 3,14,
       3,14! 
     3,14  
     , -
   3,14     ,
      !

----------


## les

> -,    
>       3,14,
>   3,14    .
>     3,14  ,
>   3,14    .
>   3,14    ,
>        ...
>    ,   ,
>      ,  , -
> ...

   :       *Ʋί*    -  ᳿?
      (    ) :
"   ,  ,  -
     .
       !
     - @  !"

----------


## Enter



----------


## Dawid

> ,   .
>      ,     .        -    ,    -     .           ,      .   .

     ...         .             ,    .      : http://dropshildtrade.com.ua/g551840...e-stimulyatory            - ...

----------


## GrayFox

... 
   ,                .

----------


## Persy



----------


## 23q

> 

      !
  

> ́ ́     ,                    [1][2].            [3]            [1][2].

    :  

> (  ,  ),     ,

  .               ,    !   ,      ,         ,     .

----------


## Karen

> *    ,   *

----------

,          30

----------


## Karen

> ,          30

          ...

----------


## 23q

: 
-        -            ,       ;
-         ,         -     ,          ,        ;
-        -          ,      ;
-        -     ,     ,                 ;
-   -           ,    ;     ,        ;
-     - ,   ..,     ,   ; 
  ,   ,  :
-        -          ,      ;

----------

> ...

      .      ?

----------


## Karen

> .      ?

      " "    ?     " " !?!?!! 
     ! 
           .

----------

> " "    ?     " " !?!?!! 
>      !

             ,     ,    ?

----------


## infospacer

> ,   ,  :

       :    ,  ,   .   , , ...

----------


## Tiramisu

, ,    -  ()  .  ,     .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> , ,    -  ()  .  ,     .

  ... "..."-  .            -  !      ,      ,     !       ,     ,     "",    ...             ...   !

----------


## Tiramisu

> ... "..."-  .            -  !      ,      ,     !

     .     ,     ,     , ,   ..    ...   

> ,     ,     "",    ...             ...   !

        -   ,   . -     .       ,    .    .

----------

, ,   ,   ,  .    ,     .
      ,       ,  .

----------


## 23q

> , ,   ,   ,  .    ,     .
>       ,       ,  .

    -   ,      .
   -         "".

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> *    .*

  ...! *  !*

----------


## 23q

> . . ..           .        .        .

     -  . , , , ,    ..

----------

> . . ..          .        .        .

    ,

----------


## Jedi_Lee

>

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> . ..      , ,    ...        .       .

               

> *  !*

   

> 

                poltavaforum?   ...    

> *  !*

----------


## 23q

> http://img1.joyreactor.cc/pics/post/...B8-4089703.gif  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjU8...A2sl&index=183  http://img1.joyreactor.cc/pics/post/...F-4089687.jpeg      
>               poltavaforum?   ...

  -

----------


## Merry Corpse

,        ?

----------


## 23q

> .    .

        ?    ?

----------


## Sky

*Susan*,     ,       c**, **   .

----------


## les

!     !
             !
   :             ?.......
  .... 
,    :    ,    ..........

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

     *    ,  *    

> .......
>   ....

   

> *  !*

   
...     ?      ?         

> 

  ??? ,

----------


## 23q

,  ..   , ) -

----------

